# Introducing.... Delta!!!!!



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So, in what ended up being a stroke of fate... I will be getting a pup from Abby Kennels. I, being the overthinker that I am, agonized and agonized over this decision. Well, the common thread of advice was to "see who produces the dogs you like", and I was blown away by dogs from this pairing in particular. 

So, here's my little peanut :wub::wub: The only girl out of a bunch of boys. She'll be ready to come home mid January (or early Feb, since SOMEONE is awesome and will keep an eye on her for a week or two until we're ready, with the new construction) 

Baby girl Delta will be a livestock worker and IPO extraordinaire (and I'm guessing, based on her siblings, master cuddle bug). 








(she's hanging out on mom)




























(Thanks to Alexis for taking these awesome photos and such good care of my girl  )


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

uppyUPPIES!!!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the black ones!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Aww..so sweet! :wub:
(Great photos too!)

 Kat


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I say it one more time....IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Big brother Wuma is also excited 


11/19/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

WANT........

Jelpy


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How exciting for you!!

Good choice of kennels! Have seen a couple of dogs from them and both have been really nice.. One is still in our club..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! Huge congrats to you!!!! I can't wait to see more puppy photos and watch her grow!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!! So excited for you!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Big brother Wuma is also excited
> 
> 
> 11/19/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


:wub: 

I am so excited! My husband is slowly climbing on board (when I originally asked him, he said, "You know I'm going to say no, and I know you'll do it anyways", LOL). The other day we were lining out where the walls in the house will go and he said "this should leave enough room for Delta's crate" and then gave me this look: 

He's been wanting a trucking buddy and someone to help him move sheep, so I consider it a win-win


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute pups!!!! Makes me want another one.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

EEK!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Of course we most definitely want regular pictures!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Getting cuter by the day 


11/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG Tory! I missed this thread! Congratulations. I know it's late but wow holly molly!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh boo, my pics stopped working


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:wub:


Zeeva said:


> OMG Tory! I missed this thread! Congratulations. I know it's late but wow holly molly!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

*Delta at four weeks*

She is growing like a weed! She is SO social.... her little tail is going a zillion miles per minute at all times, _especially_ when she's being cuddled with and touched. She likes to explore and seems pretty unflappable.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awwhhh!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

look at how cute she is, very nice pictures of the two of you


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your adorable baby Delta! I got a pup from the same breeder - probably your girl's half brother! (he's from the Wum -Ziva "Z" litter). I know she will be an awesome dog & will look forward to seeing pictures of my boy Zar's little sister!


----------

